# best no chill ipa?



## IsonAd (31/5/14)

Looking for a bit of inspiration. Living the cube hopping at the moment so wanted to see if anyone has a really good recipe for a no chill IPA.


----------



## Yob (31/5/14)

Loads...

What size batch? Cube hopping all the way


----------



## IsonAd (31/5/14)

I'm looking at a 20l batch. Though I unusually split my wort and cube hop 2x10 containers with different hops. I''ll chuck my last effort up in a bit to get the ball rolling


----------



## hathro (31/5/14)

Is the general guide 20 & 10 minute hop additions are moved to the cube and lower than 10 eg 5 and flame out are moved to dry hops?

I realise there are no rules; I'm after a starting point and will adjust to my taste from there.


----------



## slcmorro (31/5/14)

This is what I did, and it was all cube hopped, nothing in the boil at all...

4kg JW Pils
1kg Vienna
500gm Carapils
300gm Best Pale Wheat

25gm Amarillo
25gm Cascade
30gm EKG
25gm Galaxy
25gm NS

Came out quite nice at 20L, 54 IBU, 6.5% fermented at 17c with US05.

Three weeks in the keg and it's just stating to hit it's peak.


----------



## Donske (31/5/14)

I'll be doing my first cube hopped IPA soon (always chilled them to preserve late hopping), thinking something like 90% Viena, 10% Biscuit and a ton of Chinook in the cube, who doesn't like an all Chinook IPA.


----------



## Yob (31/5/14)

What malts do you have? 

I like a good mix for an ipa

2kg pale
2kg wheat
2kg Munich 
250g acidulated 

For 50ibu, I go for 15ibu @ 40 minutes and the rest in the cube, generally in the order of 100g to 150g 

Save dry hopping for the keg or extremely late in the ferment if bottling.


----------



## IsonAd (31/5/14)

I agree you need some bittering hops in the boil otherwise it misses that bitterness. 
My best so far was:
2kg pils
2.5g mo 
900g Munich
150g pale crystal 

20ibu magnum @60
50g simcoe after 10 min whirlpool for 10 mins
100g cascade cube hop
Can't remember the dry hop but i remember it didn't need much.

I'll be doing a sonar malt bill this week splitting the batch with one 10l cube getting about 100g of cascade, centennial and Chinook and the other getting mosaic Nelson and galaxy. (little nervous about the Nelson I have to say).


----------



## Yob (31/5/14)

Yeah, I would be to combined with galaxy, I rekon the mosaic will get lost in there unless the other 2 ate used very lightly


----------



## IsonAd (31/5/14)

Yep plan on a 1:1:3 ratio but still up in the air about it


----------



## slcmorro (31/5/14)

IsonAd said:


> you need some bittering hops in the boil otherwise it misses that bitterness.


I respectfully disagree. Mine above is delightfully bitter (to my taste anyways) and I am pretty happy with it


----------



## Yob (31/5/14)

It will really depend on the ibu you are chasing, oboe 1050 cube only additions get pretty hefty, in the interests of keeping cube additions to 150g or less it's worthwhile considering a bittering charge, doesn't have to be a great deal but rule of thumb is about a third of total


----------

